# Good mid range - Any of these suitable?



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi!

I currently have bose cube speakers. I have a 2.1 setup which cant be upgraded to 5.1 unless I buy a whole new system. Im looking to sell my bose system and sort out my own system. Ive built my own subwoofer, but now im looking to buy some new small speakers to replace the bose, but I would like them to have better mid range response, but the size must be kept small, because my university room is tiny!

Here are the speakers that I have looked at as alternatives to the bose cubes without compromising on the size:

Anthony Gallo

Orb Audio

Can anyone give me any input on these? I know they may not perform as well as a larger speaker, but im a bit stuck on space. If there are options I havent included above, please let me know of the name so I can look into it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gallo makes very nice small speakers that should provide you with better sound than the Bose setup you are currently using. I have heard good things about Orb, but have not personally listened to them.

I would also go to Best Buy and check out Athena Speakers. They make some tiny speakers that have gotten rave reviews. The best thing to do is audition as many speakers as possible. In addition, I would try to procure the largest speaker you can accomodate.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. The price difference is a little staggering, with some of the orbs on Gallo costing around $600, where I could buy three of the Orb Audio for that price. I looked at the Athena, but they dont have the sex appreal of the other two speakers 

How can I find out if the Gallo's justify the extra money? The reviews for both speakers are very strong.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In this instance, the only true way to know if the extra outlay is worth it is by auditioning them. Ideally, there is a store in your area which carries Gallo's. If not, you could purchase from a retailer with a generous return policy and give them a try.

When dealing with speakers that are so small, there is only so much that can be done. Quality drivers will give you better sound as the case would be with the Gallo's. Auditioning is the only true way to know which will appeal to you the most.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi.

Unfortunatly im in the UK, so I could demo the AG ones but not the Orbs. Do you think it would be unreasonable to ask for a DB / Frequency graph from the companies to give me an idea of their potential?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny, I was just clicking your links earlier and realized that you were in the UK. You could certainly ask for specs about frequency response. In addition, I would search for professional reviews of the speakers.
I am pretty sure with the Gallo's, there have been reviews undertaken which have included measurements.

All I know with certainty is that the Gallo Speakers I have listened to have sounded better than I was expecting them to. While tiny, they are a well made product.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Having compared Gallos and Orbs side by side, to me the difference was sufficient to make the choice a no-brainer. Gallo blew the Orbs away, with far better mid range clarity and more low frequency output. Either would be a significant step up from Bose, IMO.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Gallo it is then! Now, where's that piggy bank...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> I would also go to Best Buy and check out Athena Speakers. They make some tiny speakers that have gotten rave reviews.


Hi Jack,

I couldn't find any info on these. Could you link?

Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a link from Kalman Rubinson from Stereophile with comments: http://blog.stereophile.com/cedia2006/091506athena/
These are not the small speakers, but discusses the value. I will try to find the review about their smaller speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

why not build your own speaker?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Here is a link from Kalman Rubinson from Stereophile with comments: http://blog.stereophile.com/cedia2006/091506athena/
> These are not the small speakers, but discusses the value. I will try to find the review about their smaller speakers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I'm just not finding any place to purchase Athena Speakers anymore, best buy or otherwise. Maybe I need to take a trip to Canada.


----------

